
New York City cops will replace their 36,000 Windows phones with iPhones - pavlakoos
https://www.theverge.com/2017/8/28/16215424/nypd-windows-phone-8-1-iphone-8-new-york
======
pavlakoos
Is that a $36m spend of public money?

